# Which ~70mm stem?



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

Edge Composites 75mm 
vs 
Rotor S3X 70mm
vs
3T Arx Team 70mm 
vs
Oval Concepts R700 70mm

or any others that meet my ~70mm, 31.8 needs...thanks for comments in advance


----------



## lukesackett (Jan 15, 2010)

I've always read that 70mm stems are bad, but I want to try one. haha. Currently I am riding a 90mm Felt 3.2 adjustable +/- 8 or +/-16 degrees. I love it.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

lukesackett said:


> I've always read that 70mm stems are bad, but I want to try one. haha. Currently I am riding a 90mm Felt 3.2 adjustable +/- 8 or +/-16 degrees. I love it.



i'm not sure why a shorter stem is bad (as my bike was custom built with a 50mm stem) but i'm merely seeking a bit more length + drop. thus the quest for a 70mm ~6 degree negative stem.


----------

